# The Tubular West



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Awhile ago there was some discussion pertaining the survival of classical music potentially being hinged upon its adoption/integration of pop music's lexicon; a marriage between 'high' and 'low' culture.

*The Tubular West* is an album by composer *Samuel Andreyev* which, in my mind, successfully fuses classical and pop idioms without sacrificing the former's inherent complexity.

What say ye?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It doesn't strike me as "classical." It sounds more like progressive rock, with sub-par vocals.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Unfortunately this video is unavailable here... However I think it's a good idea! I think in such a way classical music could once again start being considered by general music audiences.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

millionrainbows said:


> It doesn't strike me as "classical." It sounds more like progressive rock, with sub-par vocals.


Well, it's neither fish nor fowl but a fusion that perhaps favors the pop lexicon. Either way I find this album much more interesting than the noise masquerading as music in the pop charts.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

ZJovicic said:


> Unfortunately this video is unavailable here... However I think it's a good idea! I think in such a way classical music could once again start being considered by general music audiences.


 Bandcamp: http://samuelandreyev.bandcamp.com/album/the-tubular-west


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That's already happening, if you know about the rise of Philip Glass' ensembles, concerts, venues, and recording procedures. Other players are Frank Zappa, Gentle Giant, and The Nice, to name a few.

Still, as with Zappa's music being played by classically-trained ensembles, there will still remain a distinction between a rock album and a more ambitious "classical" album; distinctions in the ensembles used, the music being scored, the way it is produced and recorded. The same distinctions which have always separated classically-scored music from recorded music (music which is conceived aurally and recorded, rather than scored for playing live concerts).


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Doesn’t appeal to me. I don’t dislike it, I just don’t want to hear it again. It’s disjointed and a bit of a mess.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Red Terror said:


> Well, it's neither fish nor fowl but a fusion that perhaps favors the pop lexicon. Either way I find this album much more interesting than the noise masquerading as music in the pop charts.


I don't know; I'd rather hear good, honest pop or rock music than a hybrid which fails to live up to either genre. Kevin Gilbert's songs are a good example of rock music which is also "progressive" and harmonically/rhythmically complex:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, the classical sounding flute makes it totally legit. Definitely...


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> Yes, the classical sounding flute makes it legit. Definitely...


I must have missed the flute.


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Andreyev has a great YouTube channel. This song however, while conceptually interesting, is not for me. Nor is most of his music.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

IM(V)HO the best fusion between classical and rock has always been The Enid. They've been going for years, despite all sorts of difficulties, and still create beautiful and unique music.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There is space for a lot of different musics today. Personally, though, I doubt that cross-over initiatives have much to offer any of the genres they are rooted in. There may be the odd exception. I suspect that the future of classical music - because that is where the real "crisis" (if crisis it is) is to be found (it isn't about the failure of the contemporary - which is actually filled with life) - probably relies on finding new ways to deliver it. The old model for "the concert" dates back to the Romantic and is past its sell-by date. Yes, I know that most of us love concerts but there are many people who will never experience live classical music because concerts appear so dull.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> The old model for "the concert" dates back to the Romantic and is past its sell-by date. Yes, I know that most of us love concerts but there are many people who will never experience live classical music because concerts appear so dull.


Part of me braces in revulsion at such an idea and part of me says that's true.

I wrote why I don't go to classical concerts anymore, but I deleted it, because this morning I'm too tired for a fight.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^ I am thinking that any sort of transition to a different way of delivering live music would probably take a long time - like 50 years - so we don't need to worry about it.


----------

